
Freshworks raises $100M - Biba
https://venturebeat.com/2018/07/31/freshworks-raises-100-million-from-sequoia-accel-and-capitalg-as-it-prepares-for-ipo/
======
godelmachine
Getting someone from AppDynamics on board is a good move, methinks.

